# Which HARRY POTTER film has the most acclaimed score?



## Bellinilover

The only one of the _Harry Potter_ movies I've ever seen is _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ -- for which I own the soundtrack. The score, by Patrick Doyle, is enthralling (and influenced pretty heavily, I think, by Wagner and Verdi). For those of you who know more than I do about the _Potter_ films, I have two questions: 1.) Which film's score is generally considered, by critics, etc., to be "the best" one, and 2.) Which _Potter_ score is your own personal favorite?


----------



## Xaltotun

It's a good and funny question, and I wish I could answer it better! I've seen all the films, and I remember which ones I liked, so if I make the (rather ludicrous) assumption that my order of preference also reflects the quality of the film score, I can give you this:

1. HP & the Prisoner of Azkaban (a rather good film!)
2. HP & the Chamber of Secrets (quite funny!)
3. HP & the Philosopher's Stone AND HP & the Goblet of Fire (both at least decent)

and then all the rest, which I remember thinking were all equally crap, and at least partially so because of the original text by Rowling.


----------

